# "Live" button?



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I must be missing something. I can't seem to find a way to go back into a program you're watching then forward to the present time in said program. I downloaded the "tips and tricks" pdf but I don't see it. 

Is there a "live" button or command available on the HR21's?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

crawdad62 said:


> I must be missing something. I can't seem to find a way to go back into a program you're watching then forward to the present time in said program. I downloaded the "tips and tricks" pdf but I don't see it.
> 
> Is there a "live" button or command available on the HR21's?


I think you have to FF back to the end of the buffer. Also - if you press & hold the FF button - it should skip to the end of the buffer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

crawdad62, may I guess that you're a replayTV fan? That button is pretty prominent on their remote. 

There is no such button on the DIRECTV remote. Press-and-hold FF, or change channels then change back will do the trick.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Actually Tivo and even my old SA8300 had the button. FF/hold will do the trick though.

Thanks again.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no such button on the DIRECTV remote. Press-and-hold FF, or change channels then change back will do the trick.


Just don't forget that changing channels and then going back dumps your buffer! :eek2:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

You can also use the 30 sec SLIP button to go to live TV. Hold this button down for a few secs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> You can also use the 30 sec SLIP button to go to live TV. Hold this button down for a few secs.


Thats the one everyone forgets....


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

crawdad62 said:


> I must be missing something. I can't seem to find a way to go back into a program you're watching then forward to the present time in said program. I downloaded the "tips and tricks" pdf but I don't see it.
> 
> Is there a "live" button or command available on the HR21's?


I stumbled across this the other day. Hit the PREV button and it acts a live TV button. Hitting it twice more brings you to current time.


----------

